# NC Cycle Rendezvous 2020 May 1st-3rd



## CyclingDavie (Jan 27, 2020)

Join us for a great weekend event, fun for the whole family!  We have rides for all ages and experience from the Scenic Tour of Davie 100k, Grapes & Gears Ride, even a Cruiser & Tweed Ride.  We will also feature 4 industry speakers, a 2 day Cycle Swap & Bike Show (vendor fees $25 for a 10' x 10' space) even a full BBQ Dinner at Misty Creek Vineyards on Saturday night. visit www.nccyclingrendezvous.com for more info or contact us at nccyclingrendezvous@gmail.com......


----------

